# Caucasoid Skulls vs African & Asian Skulls and how they influence your features.



## Korea (Feb 8, 2022)

TLDR: IDEAL SKULL HAS CAUCASIAN ORBITS, AFRICAN or CAUCASIAN VOMER BONE, AFRICAN MAXILLA and A CAUCASIAN MANDIBLE.

In today's lesson, we're talking about whether your life began or not.







As you can see, these are the 3 different skulls of African, Asian, and European (Caucasian).

They each have a different structure, and every MM influences how you look right now.

PART 1. THE ORBITALS





(KEEP IN MIND THE AFRICAN SKULL IS LEFT, ASIAN MIDDLE, CAUCASIAN RIGHT)

Right away you can see that Caucasian Skulls have smaller & somewhat "Rectangular".

Africans & Asians lack this on the heavy average, and it's what influences the Eye Shape, Amount of Scleral Show, How much hooding you have, and your Brow Placement.

Average Eye Areas below of each race.











Right away, you can pick out a few things.
1. Africans and Asians have on avg. higher set brows
2. Africans on avg. have "Sunken Orbitals"
3. Asians on avg. have "Monolids"
4. Caucasians on avg. are the only one's to have _True Almond Eyes._ You likely haven't seen this IRL on Africans or Asians

But when they do....














Stunning... A true halo as an African or Asian is have Caucasiod Orbitals. 

Part 2. THE RADIX / NOSE & MAXILLA





You see what's happening inside the African and Caucasian Skull?

_THE VOMER BONE TYPICALLY DEVIATES IN THESE SKULL TYPES. ASIANS GOT LUCKY.






This is why Caucasians & Africans have such different noses, while most asians have the same exact nose characteristics.
(Italic text wont turn the fuck off omg)_
(Fixed it)

Ok, now let me show you the average African Nose compaired to the Average Caucasian Nose.

....Hey there... are you even reading??? There are no actual differences, they have the same "flaw". What really messes with it is climate.





Hyperleptorrhine comes from cold.
Hyperplatyrrhine comes from heat.

Way back when Africans we're brought from Africa, you know the first place they were forced to inhabit ...The South/South East.

The hottest states in the USA, and keep in mind there was no A/C or Fans, nothing. This is why if you come up to the north of the USA, you won't see money sterotypical "Black People Noses", especially if they're fammily has been here for generations.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now for the Maxilla 






Same pic btw.

As most people here know. Asians lack forward growth, Caucasians hit or miss, but Africans, they are the most forward grown people you'll ever see, besides Native Americans.

Now what causes the "Flat Face" that's so common in Asians. Remember the Vomer Bone? Asians on avg. have a longer and straighter Vomer, which causes the radix to appear "Pulled Back", If Asians were to lower the radix, they'd immediately become "normal" done with this surgery.

That's why it's popular for them.

Now for Caucasians, the reason they're so hit or miss with forward growth compared to Africans.

_Smaller Teeth, More Frequent Crowding, and Lower Arch Dimensions._

Africans have the exact opposite, with Larger Teeth, Less Crowding, and Higer Arch Dimensions.

Yup, it's that simple, if you're Causcasian just bonemash ur teeth bro...(Do NOT do this dumb sh*t EVER)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Part 4. The Mandible





A few things to mention.
1. Asians on avg. have smaller mandible
2. Caucasians come 2nd
3. African Mandible in first place (Don't Celebrate yet).
4. The "Tilt" of your gonios, discussed here.


This is gonna be super quick.

Africans suffer from protrusion or prognathism because they rarely grow together properly.
Caucasian are close, but not quite due to one thing.

Long story short Africans and Caucasians need to read the last part of this thread, most (not all) need to fix their radix to imporve facial harmony. If you're Asian and have a good Radix keep reading.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Part 5 Diet. (Last Part)

UHHHHHHHHH KOREA DIET IS COPE DNRD.

The diet part _sorta is cope, but hear me out._

Back then, eating was the activity, our undivided attention went to eating. Not anymore.

How many of you warm up your processed food, find your favorite show and start guzzling your food down so you can get back to doing what you like?

probably everyone here....

Look at this video of Drago Eating. (Skip to 38:50), then comeback.

Were your first thoughts "GOT DAMN...HE'S CHEWING HARD AF"

He's really not, this is how eveyone ate back then, with the full focus on breaking down the food as much as possible, this explains the (Recessed Jaw isn't Genetic) perfectly. Some people are indeed damned to have recessed jaws, but not nearly as much as today.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you ask a question, I probably have an answer.


----------



## astatine (Feb 8, 2022)

read every single word.

quality thread my nigga keep it up


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 8, 2022)

what type is my skull ?


----------



## astatine (Feb 8, 2022)

@PapiMew @Chad1212 @Alexanderr 

this is BOTB worthy


----------



## Korea (Feb 8, 2022)

astatine said:


> @PapiMew @Chad1212 @Alexanderr
> 
> this is BOTB worthy


All of my threads are...and will be...in the BOTB.


----------



## Korea (Feb 8, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> View attachment 1530954
> 
> 
> what type is my skull ?


Are you Asian or atleast mixed with it? If so, looks like u got asian everything besides the Vomer Bone. Seeing your Facial Convexity would help me (side profile).


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 8, 2022)

Korea said:


> Are you Asian or atleast mixed with it? If so, looks like u got asian everything besides the Vomer Bone. Seeing your Facial Convexity would help me (side profile).


hapa


----------



## Korea (Feb 8, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> hapa
> 
> View attachment 1530992


Hold on I'm making another thread


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 8, 2022)

Korea said:


> TLDR: IDEAL SKULL HAS CAUCASIAN ORBITS, AFRICAN or CAUCASIAN VOMER BONE, AFRICAN MAXILLA and A CAUCASIAN MANDIBLE.
> 
> In today's lesson, we're talking about whether your life began or not.
> 
> ...


Excellent thread a few questions

1) How to improve nasal tip projectiom from the side?

2) I did really get the radix part, please can you explain with more images? what does the radix and how does it effect aesthetics and nasal aesthetics, didn't really grasp that part of your thread at all bro

3) How to get a more narrow prominent caucuasoid nose?

4) How to fix prognathism and what causes it?



Korea said:


> Now for Caucasians, the reason they're so hit or miss with forward growth compared to Africans.
> 
> _Smaller Teeth, More Frequent Crowding, and Lower Arch Dimensions._
> 
> Africans have the exact opposite, with Larger Teeth, Less Crowding, and Higer Arch Dimensions.


Is this the reason why africans have good maxilas (debatable) and caucausoid bad ones, or "hit or miss" on average?


----------



## Chinacurry (Feb 8, 2022)

This one was too high IQ for me. 

But how come u don't refer sand/curry here? Is it cos they're just Caucasians??


----------



## Korea (Feb 8, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> This one was too high IQ for me.
> 
> But how come u don't refer sand/curry here? Is it cos they're just Caucasians??


....No one does studies on them...


----------



## Deleted member 16036 (Feb 8, 2022)

@gymcel7 he's back🤣


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 8, 2022)

jason50rz said:


> @gymcel7 he's back🤣


who is OP ? lol, are y'all looksimcel?


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 8, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Excellent thread a few questions
> 
> 1) How to improve nasal tip projectiom from the side?
> 
> ...


boss ansswer this @Korea


----------



## GandyIsNormie (Feb 8, 2022)

@Ethereal, my teeth are big native american trait or black?


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 8, 2022)

GandyIsNormie said:


> @Ethereal, my teeth are big native american trait or black?


Subhuman trait


----------



## GandyIsNormie (Feb 8, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> Subhuman trait


I'm not med


----------



## Korea (Feb 8, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Excellent thread a few questions
> 
> 1) How to improve nasal tip projectiom from the side?
> 
> ...


#1 Rhino see.
#2 Radix effect the face because a male should have a prominent nasal bridge, for pics just look at Asian Noses vs White or Black ones.
#3 Rhino
#4 Prognathism is simply the over or undergrowth of the mandible or maxilla in relation to each other. Africans have this bcuz their madibles barely fit the skull most times. Fix it with surgery.

And yea about the teeth shit, Caucasians on avg have some baby ass teeth, but when they don't people like Tyler Maher become real.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 8, 2022)

Korea said:


> And yea about the teeth shit, Caucasians on avg have some baby ass teeth, but when they don't people like Tyler Maher become real.


High IQ asf🤩

Can you explain how big teeth correalate with mogger faces? and what do u they correlate specifcally? also how do arch dimensions affect the face?

*And is true how the teeth are erupted and aligned affect the face significantly and having perfectly meshed 32 teeth supports the bones and soft tissues in many ways, can you expatiate?*


----------



## Korea (Feb 8, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> High IQ asf🤩
> 
> Can you explain how big teeth correalate with mogger faces? and what do u they correlate specifcally? also how do arch dimensions affect the face?
> 
> *And is true how the teeth are erupted and aligned affect the face significantly and having perfectly meshed 32 teeth supports the bones and soft tissues in many ways, can you expatiate?*


Big teeth are caused by a larger Mandible, they don't "Cause" eachother, but instead come together, this was decided the day you were born.

The Arch dimensions moreso effect your palate witdh, technically a part of the mandible, but someone can have a Large Mandible, Large teeth, and a Small palate due to the Arches.

*Like I said in the Asian side profile thread, your face is strongly correlated with your teeth, TOOTH EXTRACTIONS SLAY WHITE MEN.* They need all their teeth, because they were already small.


----------



## GandyIsNormie (Feb 8, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> High IQ asf🤩
> 
> Can you explain how big teeth correalate with mogger faces? and what do u they correlate specifcally? also how do arch dimensions affect the face?
> 
> *And is true how the teeth are erupted and aligned affect the face significantly and having perfectly meshed 32 teeth supports the bones and soft tissues in many ways, can you expatiate?*


I think big teeth = higher probability of wide jaw and forward growth (?)


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 8, 2022)

Korea said:


> And yea about the teeth shit, Caucasians on avg have some baby ass teeth, but when they don't people like Tyler Maher become real.


Tyler Maher's teeth aren't that big


They're big but i've seen bigger, how does that cause his godly bones?


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 8, 2022)

All this text to something we already know: Caucasian skull is ideal


----------



## Korea (Feb 8, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Tyler Maher's teeth aren't that big
> 
> 
> They're big but i've seen bigger, how does that cause his godly bones?
> ...


It's simple, they're much bigger than the avg. white guy + I'd be my life he hasn't had a single extraction.


----------



## Korea (Feb 8, 2022)

GandyIsNormie said:


> I think big teeth = higher probability of wide jaw and forward growth (?)


Yes.


----------



## Korea (Feb 8, 2022)

Entschuldigung said:


> All this text to something we already know: Caucasian skull is ideal


All you needed to do is read the TLDR and you wouldn't have posted this dumb shit.


----------



## GandyIsNormie (Feb 8, 2022)

Korea said:


> Los dientes grandes son causados por una mandíbula más grande, no se "causan" entre sí, sino que se juntan, esto se decidió el día que naciste.
> 
> Las dimensiones del arco también afectan el ancho de su paladar, técnicamente una parte de la mandíbula, pero alguien puede tener una mandíbula grande, dientes grandes y un paladar pequeño debido a los arcos.
> 
> *Como dije en el hilo del perfil asiático, tu rostro está fuertemente relacionado con tus dientes, LAS EXTRACCIONES DE DIENTES MATAN A LOS HOMBRES BLANCOS. *Necesitan todos sus dientes, porque ya eran pequeños.


I have big teeth and despite having a somewhat narrow palate my jaw is wide (and my cheekbones are still a bit protruding I don't know if that has anything to do with it)

If I expand my palate does my jaw get wider or something?


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 8, 2022)

Korea said:


> All you needed to do is read the TLDR and you wouldn't have posted this dumb shit.


Bro just look at my post number


----------



## Korea (Feb 8, 2022)

Entschuldigung said:


> Bro just look at my post number


*NO. DAMN. LIFE. Suprised you'd want that to be your starting rebuttal.*


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 8, 2022)

Korea said:


> *NO. DAMN. LIFE. Suprised you'd want that to be your starting rebuttal.*


----------



## Korea (Feb 8, 2022)

GandyIsNormie said:


> I have big teeth and despite having a somewhat narrow palate my jaw is wide (and my cheekbones are still a bit protruding I don't know if that has anything to do with it)
> 
> If I expand my palate does my jaw get wider or something?


Nah, the palate width doesn't mess with how wide you jaw is, just how wide your smile is. You only need to widen your palate if it's clinically narrow or if you want a better smile. Native Americans on avg. have the exact skull layout I described here, I'm guessing if you were below 14% BF, you'd look better.

EDIT: Go here -> Thread.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 8, 2022)

Korea said:


> *Like I said in the Asian side profile thread, your face is strongly correlated with your teeth,*





Korea said:


> It's simple, they're much bigger than the avg. white guy + I'd be my life he hasn't had a single extraction.


Then explain Jordan Barrett who had 8+ extractions in his childhood but still looks like a demi-god, especially during his prime





















Explain??!!


----------



## Korea (Feb 8, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Then explain Jordan Barrett who had 8+ extractions in his childhood but still looks like a demi-god, especially during his prime
> 
> View attachment 1531128
> View attachment 1531129
> ...


With pleasure.

8+ Extractions, this tells me they were removed for FUNCTIONAL REASONS. 

Most people get extractions for cosmetic or "because the dentist said so" AKA Wisdom teeth.

When teeth are removed for functional reasons, the jaw is allowed to grow within the skull properly.

He's got African Forward Growth with a pretty Caucasian Mandible, signified by his need for 8+ extractions. Even Tyler Mayher isn't that forward grown and looks good, Barrett took it overboard and became an outlier of the rule.

I'd say, If he didn't have extractions, his jaw would've remanied the same, BUT pretty asymmetrical.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> When teeth are removed for functional reasons, the jaw is allowed to grow within the skull properly.


How can u be so sure? Functional reasons like what? his teeth look big af here tho





His forward grown but how come he looks kinda recessed in some pics and god tier in others fwrd growth wise?


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> How can u be so sure? Functional reasons like what? his teeth look big af here tho
> View attachment 1531140
> 
> 
> His forward grown but how come he looks kinda recessed in some pics and god tier in others fwrd growth wise?


Functional Reasons: Eating, that's it.

We start off with 32 teeth, after wisdom removal 28. 

I counted 2x he either has 27 - 28 teeth.

Not all extractions are in the mandibular reigon(Molars). 

Like this. "Two Pegged Teeth"






I suspect that a 6 or 5 of his extractions were like this. Maybe not as extreme, but the same case if u get what I'm trying to say.

That's the only way he's had 8 extractions is if he had 40 teeth. Did he confirm 8? If so, he has a ton of two pegged teeth.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Functional Reasons: Eating, that's it.
> 
> We start off with 32 teeth, after wisdom removal 28.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure, let me check his instagram and past threads here of him saying such


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> I'm not sure, let me check his instagram and past threads here of him saying such


Yea, I really doubt 8. A 40 toothed human wouldn't escpae the news.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Functional Reasons: Eating, that's it.
> 
> We start off with 32 teeth, after wisdom removal 28.
> 
> ...


So son my next big question of the day is what causes big, tall, wide chins mechanically? (you can't say genes jfl) 



































What causes them? I how to get a big wide angular tall chin? at least from a bone theoretical perspectivr.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yea, I really doubt 8. A 40 toothed human wouldn't escpae the news.


Really how? would it be because of the mere fact they had 40 teeth, or the size and angularity of their jaw if they did?


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> So son my next big question of the day is what causes big, tall, wide chins mechanically? (you can't say genes jfl)
> View attachment 1533196
> View attachment 1533208
> View attachment 1533209
> ...


The Chin is a part of the Mandible, so its growth theory would be inline with Part 4 and 5 of this thread.

With a shot in the dark, I'd say all these men ate "At the Dinner Table" and not guzzling it down infront of a TV. 

The bite force has strong correlation with mandible witdh and height. This also leaves me to believe, these men probably retained atleast 30 teeth.

Also, yes genetics play a role, you can't invalidate that.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Really how? would it be because of the mere fact they had 40 teeth, or the size and angularity of their jaw if they did?


No No. Not a single human being to my knowledge has had 40 teeth, that's why I don't think he's really had 8 extractions.

When I say make it on the news, I mean the same way random shit blows up for being unique.


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Feb 9, 2022)

@Korea what surgeries to make an Asian skull more Caucasian looking?


----------



## FutureChadronelite (Feb 9, 2022)

HQNPmaxxing said:


> @Korea what surgeries to make an Asian skull more Caucasian looking?


I think, bonesmashing the nose and eye bones ?


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

HQNPmaxxing said:


> @Korea what surgeries to make an Asian skull more Caucasian looking?


Usually the use is the Radix or too large Zygos.

So that would mean Radix Surgery and Zygo Shaving surgery will help.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Also, yes genetics play a role, you can't invalidate that.


Obviously but users here just like to throw it at everything when they can't explain something. How the chin looks in the sense of phenotype and race is obviously chin.

But craniofacial development success or lack thereof, not entirely genes at all.



Korea said:


> With a shot in the dark, I'd say all these men ate "At the Dinner Table" and not guzzling it down infront of a TV.
> 
> The bite force has strong correlation with mandible witdh and height. This also leaves me to believe, these men probably retained atleast 30 teeth.


True.

But how would keeping all 30 teeth relate to chin and which teeth in particular?

Also would you say teeth height, especially molars would play a role in the height of the mandible?



Korea said:


> The bite force has strong correlation with mandible witdh and height. This also leaves me to believe, these men probably retained atleast 30 teeth.


I thought overchewing could overstress the teeth leading in tooth loss and shortening of the lower third?

Still i am still not comprehending the correlation between masticatory frequency, strength and size with chin height/wide/size/protrusion?


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Usually the use is the Radix or too large Zygos.
> 
> So that would mean Radix Surgery and Zygo Shaving surgery will help.


Read your thread, but sometimes the formatting and lack of images doesn't help.

Didn't really get the vomer/radix part and how they influenced aesthetics? the big 26 fonts werent helping either.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Read your thread, but sometimes the formatting and lack of images doesn't help.
> 
> Didn't really get the vomer/radix part and how they influenced aesthetics? the big 26 fonts werent helping either.


I'm about to answer ur Q's btw.

And about the formatting, I tell yall everytime I'm new as fuck, but no one tells me how I should be formatting or what font size etc.


----------



## FutureChadronelite (Feb 9, 2022)

Maybe more T = more chin bones?


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> I'm about to answer ur Q's btw.
> 
> And about the formatting, I tell yall everytime I'm new as fuck, but no one tells me how I should be formatting or what font size etc.


View the other botb threads for inspiration is what i say in regards to formatting btw.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

FutureChadronelite said:


> Maybe more T = more chin bones?


This is valid, but he wanted an answer that wasn't skewed by genetics. I did my best.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> View the other botb threads for inspiration is what i say in regards to formatting btw.


Ok.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> How many of you warm up your processed food, find your favorite show and start guzzling your food down so you can get back to doing what you like?
> 
> probably everyone here....
> 
> ...


Indeed, the cake certainly doesnt promote good jaw growth from a "hardness" force perspective and nutrtion also.

But Drago the gigamogger was a fatcel growing up, im sure his jaws got plenty of work.

If I ate like that in public, looking like how I do, im sure I wouldn't escape the dinner table with some judgements being made,


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Obviously but users here just like to throw it at everything when they can't explain something. How the chin looks in the sense of phenotype and race is obviously chin.
> 
> But craniofacial development success or lack thereof, not entirely genes at all.
> 
> ...


#1. Simple answer is enviroment. No I don't mean being raised in the sahara, but how Americans are more obese than everyone else due to readily avalible shitty food.

#2. Teeth height, not so much as circumfrence. As in how radially large they are. The molars are the No No's for extraction, getting your incisiors removed, wont have nearly the tragic effect as molars.

#3. Over Chewing is bad, causes a over 100% Goniol face width which isn't that good (exeptions like Brad Pitt exsist though). 

Super easy video "Under 1min 30sec" saying how the madible grows. Here.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Indeed, the cake certainly doesnt promote good jaw growth from a "hardness" force perspective and nutrtion also.
> 
> But Drago the gigamogger was a fatcel growing up, im sure his jaws got plenty of work.
> 
> If I ate like that in public, looking like how I do, im sure I wouldn't escape the dinner table with some judgements being made,


Remember this. Everyone making fun of Drago's chewing in that video, has a much smaller jaw.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> #1. Simple answer is enviroment. No I don't mean being raised in the sahara, but how Americans are more obese than everyone else due to readily avalible shitty food.
> 
> #2. Teeth height, not so much as circumfrence. As in how radially large they are. The molars are the No No's for extraction, getting your incisiors removed, wont have nearly the tragic effect as molars.
> 
> ...


Thx u bro, really appreciate the replies. You're a fucking legend, I wish you the best man.

Keep dropping bangers bro.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Remember this. Everyone making fun of Drago's chewing in that video, has a much smaller jaw.


Indeed, jfl at him licking the cake off his lips like a hungry dog


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Super easy video "Under 1min 30sec" saying how the madible grows. Here.


Thxs for the video bro

The tooth erupting and then causes growth around the gums and alveolar ridge made perfect sense.

Although what causes the mandible, not just the mandible but bones in general to go under endochrondal ossification & intramembranous ossification?


----------



## FutureChadronelite (Feb 10, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Indeed, the cake certainly doesnt promote good jaw growth from a "hardness" force perspective and nutrtion also.
> 
> But Drago the gigamogger was a fatcel growing up, im sure his jaws got plenty of work.
> 
> If I ate like that in public, looking like how I do, im sure I wouldn't escape the dinner table with some judgements being made,


Draco from harry potter? He is a gigamogger?


----------



## Frank Jack (Feb 10, 2022)

Mirin IQ mulatto king


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 10, 2022)

Good thread. Can you do one on cheekbones?


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Good thread. Can you do one on cheekbones?


Probably, I'll see.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 10, 2022)

What should be native Americans classified as then ? I still can see in their face some relicts of Siberian population


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> What should be native Americans classified as then ? I still can see in their face some relicts of Siberian population


They're too diverse to give them only one skull type.

I wouldn't be suprised if most Native Americans have the Ideal Skull I put in the TLDR.

If not, it'll always be a combination of the different skulls, not just one type.


----------



## Ahrimancel (Feb 10, 2022)

Very informative and high IQ post


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Feb 11, 2022)

good thread but u didn't say a single word about the different neurocrania and diet isn't cope 
It's probably the reason why the races look like they cause of its influence over thousand of years


----------



## Korea (Feb 11, 2022)

SteelTitan said:


> good thread but u didn't say a single word about the different neurocrania and diet isn't cope
> It's probably the reason why the races look like they cause of its influence over thousand of years


You really didn't read it did you? wow.

I specifically said diet isn't cope.

Also gave reasons why the way you eat is the issue, not the diet.

Obviously eating harder foods will cause you to chew harder naturally, but this doesn't mean a lot modern humans are recessed due to their pure diet alone, most people are eating wrong too.

IDK how on earth you pulled "I didn't talk about the different neurocrania" out of your ass in a thread only about skulls.


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Feb 11, 2022)

Korea said:


> You really didn't read it did you? wow.
> 
> I specifically said diet isn't cope.
> 
> ...


diet is part of eating, cause different food will lead to different eating habits


Korea said:


> IDK how on earth you pulled "I didn't talk about the different neurocrania" out of your ass in a thread only about skulls.


The neurocranium is literally part of the skull and looking at individual cranial characteristica espacially with this topic is narrow minded cause the whole skull is connected.


----------



## Korea (Feb 11, 2022)

SteelTitan said:


> diet is part of eating, cause different food will lead to different eating habits
> 
> The neurocranium is literally part of the skull and looking at individual cranial characteristica espacially with this topic is narrow minded cause the whole skull is connected.


Touche, we're both correct.

As for the Neurocranium, I not only couldn't find enough research, but the majority of the bones are towards the top or back.

I guess it includes the browridge, but most people here know about it and propably plenty of threads explaining it.

It's not nearly as important as the Viscerocranium (AKA The front). Since most of the face lies here, I only discussed this.


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Feb 11, 2022)

Korea said:


> Touche, we're both correct.
> 
> As for the Neurocranium, I not only couldn't find enough research, but the majority of the bones are towards the top or back.
> 
> ...


You're incorrect but I thougth the same months ago
You can read my threads on it but they aren't complete and I can't say that I understand the topic 100% 
Even in science this isn't fully explained.
Basically a ccw rotated maxilla will cause different bones like the temporal and occipital bone to rotate differently as well and a recessed maxilla and low pfl are correlated with a wide neurocranum


----------



## Edgar (Feb 11, 2022)

Greycels carrying the forum these days while old timers rot and shit post. Mirin


----------



## Mewton (Feb 11, 2022)

Caucasian skull has the best forehead shape
Squared while ethnic forehead is round and sloped to some degree 
Lowset browridge with low upper eyelid exposure and good forehead width (haloing the rectangular orbitals even more) 

If there is one feature imo that makes or breaks the face, it is this very feature 







The right guy would still look good if he didnt have a good jaw


----------



## grimy (Feb 11, 2022)

That almond eye segment is true. I have a friend from Nigeria with them and he slays. They make his face so striking.


----------



## Korea (Feb 11, 2022)

Mewton said:


> Caucasian skull has the best forehead shape
> Squared while ethnic forehead is round and sloped to some degree
> Lowset browridge with low upper eyelid exposure and good forehead width (haloing the rectangular orbitals even more)
> 
> ...


hmmmm, I agree.

Just find it hard to believe for myself I have a mostly caucasian skull as a mostly black guy.

Yea, temple width is most times circular in Africans.

Also agree about the lower set browridge making the UEE better and the overall orbitals. I'm not sure if it makes are breaks the face though.

Regardless of me, this is a good reply.


----------



## Korea (Feb 11, 2022)

SteelTitan said:


> You're incorrect but I thougth the same months ago
> You can read my threads on it but they aren't complete and I can't say that I understand the topic 100%
> Even in science this isn't fully explained.
> Basically a ccw rotated maxilla will cause different bones like the temporal and occipital bone to rotate differently as well and a recessed maxilla and low pfl are correlated with a wide neurocranum


Link to your thread?

Also, which part specifically am I wrong about?

This thread isn't my own 2 sense, pulled data from multiple studies on it.


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Feb 12, 2022)

Korea said:


> Link to your thread?











The cranial base


Copypasta from lookism - long thread ngl, its time for lookism to catch up on some, apparently, basic orthodontic and morphologic knowledge. felt quite painful reading up on all of this 70 years post fact and literally knowing nothing about one of the most influential factors in determining the...




looksmax.org












The skull and pfl


In my last thread https://looksmax.org/threads/how-a-long-skull-makes-the-pfl-longer.395075/ I talked about how a longer skull makes the pfl longer but I want to correct this a bit Just for reference that you know what I'm talking about you can see that the eye orbit on the rigth skull below is...




looksmax.org




https://looksmax.org/threads/this-o...new-psl-flaw-found.437975/page-3#post-7251158 page 3/4


Korea said:


> Also, which part specifically am I wrong about?


I referred to the part of u where u said that the face is the most important which is true but u failed to understand that the cranial bones are connected and I can tell in most cases from the back of the head if someone is good looking


Korea said:


> This thread isn't my own 2 sense, pulled data from multiple studies on it.


----------



## Korea (Feb 12, 2022)

SteelTitan said:


> The cranial base
> 
> 
> Copypasta from lookism - long thread ngl, its time for lookism to catch up on some, apparently, basic orthodontic and morphologic knowledge. felt quite painful reading up on all of this 70 years post fact and literally knowing nothing about one of the most influential factors in determining the...
> ...


Thanks, I'll read them.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Feb 12, 2022)

Mewton said:


> Caucasian skull has the best forehead shape
> Squared while ethnic forehead is round and sloped to some degree
> Lowset browridge with low upper eyelid exposure and good forehead width (haloing the rectangular orbitals even more)
> 
> ...


Dont whites usually have high hairlines?


----------



## Mewton (Feb 12, 2022)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Dont whites usually have high hairlines?


Not sure about high hairlines but whites do have baldness common among them 
Im talking abt forehead shape here only not hairline


----------



## Deleted member 17201 (Feb 12, 2022)

So the ideal race of men are basically native Americans?

White men should be murdered for getting rid of them.


----------



## Tenshi (Feb 12, 2022)

Theres a black guy in my job with those almond eyes, ngl it really does stand out and halos him



AyyazWaseemJamshed said:


> So the ideal race of men are basically native Americans?
> 
> White men should be murdered for getting rid of them.


What I find most amusing about natives is how they almost got rid of the baldness in their gene pool. I'd say for natives in south america the ratio is probably 5% men going bald, prolly. They'd probably be taller of they could be exposed to modern diets


----------



## Korea (Feb 12, 2022)

Tenshi said:


> Theres a black guy in my job with those almond eyes, ngl it really does stand out and halos him
> 
> 
> What I find most amusing about natives is how they almost got rid of the baldness in their gene pool. I'd say for natives in south america the ratio is probably 5% men going bald, prolly. They'd probably be taller of they could be exposed to modern diets


Yea I'm not sure I stressed how much of a halo Almond Eyes is onna black man.

Impossible to be below avg.

Native Americans retained most of their quality DNA.

The best looking men likely have some % of Native American DNA, just a educated guess.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 13, 2022)

You neglect the extremely common case of chin recession among Negroids that is otherwise masked by their coloring. 

You also neglect the setting of mongoloid eyes within the skull. 

Overall, there's a lot of information missing here. And the one user is right. Caucasoid skull, standalone, is objectively the best.


----------



## Korea (Feb 13, 2022)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> You neglect the extremely common case of chin recession among Negroids that is otherwise masked by their coloring.
> 
> You also neglect the setting of mongoloid eyes within the skull.
> 
> Overall, there's a lot of information missing here. And the one user is right. Caucasoid skull, standalone, is objectively the best.


The chin is a part of the mandible. I said Caucasian mandible is ideal, I didn't neglect it, I actually agree with you.

I went over the eyes pretty well.

Caucasians suffer from having more concave faces than Africans, that's why I say an african maxilla would be better.

Standalone, there's no way Caucasian stands against this variation, it's in pretty much all 7+ PSL people.


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 13, 2022)

So ur saying the flat facedness of Asians can be fixed with the vomer bone procedure u linked?


----------



## Korea (Feb 13, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> So ur saying the flat facedness of Asians can be fixed with the vomer bone procedure u linked?


It's not really called a "Vomer Bone" surgery. It's moreso the cause of having a weak radix.

The Surgery is called Radix Rhinoplasty. Surgery here.

That'll elevate the radix making the nasal bridge more prominent.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 13, 2022)

Korea said:


> The chin is a part of the mandible. I said Caucasian mandible is ideal, I didn't neglect it, I actually agree with you.
> 
> I went over the eyes pretty well.
> 
> ...


More maxilla isn't always better. You didn't go over the setting of the eyes which is very important man.


----------



## Korea (Feb 13, 2022)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> More maxilla isn't always better. You didn't go over the setting of the eyes which is very important man.


My B about the eyes, but most people who read this thread will likely end up on this page and see your comment.

And yea more isn't always better, but nor is recessed.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 14, 2022)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> More maxilla isn't always better. You didn't go over the setting of the eyes which is very important man.


@Kingkellz was discussing this
men tend to have flatter midfaces albeit taller ramus/skull

I do think, an overly projected maxilla is feminine as most people with well developed maxilla also tend to have very compact skulls that lack the tall aspect

Just look at superheroes to identify what the ideal man looks like tbh







big tall skull
huge projected tall chin
sharp hollow cheekbones 
and none of these have a forward grown maxilla.

PSL tremendously overrates maxilla in importance and forgets about how important a tall ramus is.
that is exactly why pattinson was cast as batman, he has such a tall skull, even tho his maxilla is technically flat by forum standards 







His tall ramus makes him look extremely dominant from the front


----------



## Korea (Feb 14, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> @Kingkellz was discussing this
> men tend to have flatter midfaces albeit taller ramus/skull
> 
> I do think, an overly projected maxilla is feminine as most people with well developed maxilla also tend to have very compact skulls that lack the tall aspect
> ...


Yea, a flatter maxilla will decrease convexity of the side profile, creating a more masculine face.

Less convexity allows the chin to have addiontal psudeo projection, just like superman. Even if his chin was the same size, it would look less projected with a more forward maxilla.

Tall Ramus is definetly important, and is more associated with the caucasoid skull. That's why I recommended their mandibles.

You can still have all of the things you stated with a forward grown maxilla though, just less of a chance.

That's the trade off of looking 100% Masculine.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 14, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yea, a flatter maxilla will decrease convexity of the side profile, creating a more masculine face.
> 
> Less convexity allows the chin to have addiontal psudeo projection, just like superman. Even if his chin was the same size, it would look less projected with a more forward maxilla.
> 
> ...


indeed
I find it to be ideal, pretty boys i guess the forward grown look is better
for masc guys a flatter midface and taller ramus is ideal

I find the latter to be the most aesthetic a man can have and the biggest halo. Tall ramus brings presence


----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 14, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yea, a flatter maxilla will decrease convexity of the side profile, creating a more masculine face.
> 
> Less convexity allows the chin to have addiontal psudeo projection, just like superman. Even if his chin was the same size, it would look less projected with a more forward maxilla.
> 
> ...


There's some exceptiosn to the rule of tall ramus and flatter midface like this which ends up looking extremely developed


----------



## Korea (Feb 14, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> indeed
> I find it to be ideal, pretty boys i guess the forward grown look is better
> for masc guys a flatter midface and taller ramus is ideal
> 
> ...


Yea I agree.

If you're not masculine in the face, a flat midface will slaughter your looks.

Tall Ramus is nuts, haven't seen one IRL.


----------



## Blackpilled1027 (Feb 14, 2022)

I know it's useless but how can i without surgeries :
1- How can get a wider mandibule ?
2- How can i get a better gonial angle ?
3- How can i fix my negative cantal tilt ? zygo issues ?
4- How can i get a square chin ?


----------



## Korea (Feb 14, 2022)

Blackpilled1027 said:


> I know it's useless but how can i without surgeries :
> 1- How can get a wider mandibule ?
> 2- How can i get a better gonial angle ?
> 3- How can i fix my negative cantal tilt ? zygo issues ?
> 4- How can i get a square chin ?


You need surgery for those, except maybe #4.

There's like a really small fat pad in the chin.

When you get to low BF levels, it pretty much dissapears. Revealing just bone.

But If you already have like a completly round chin, and it's obviously never going to be a square.

You need surgery.


----------



## zap (Feb 18, 2022)

>Hyperleptorrhine comes from cold.
>Hyperplatyrrhine comes from heat.
Interesting. I wonder if you can reduce nose width by staying in a cold climate for a few years


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

zap said:


> >Hyperleptorrhine comes from cold.
> >Hyperplatyrrhine comes from heat.
> Interesting. I wonder if you can reduce nose width by staying in a cold climate for a few years


Nah, not anymore.

You've already been predisposed to centuries of this gene. 

This was morese telling you guys the reason for different nose sizes, the only way to change it now is surgery.


----------



## Detona (Feb 19, 2022)

OP is a retarded child who can't even use apostrophes correctly much less make valuable analyses of three individual skulls. This thread should be deleted and his account locked for a period of 800 years, which is the estimated time it would take his family to evolve the genes that are necessary for reading and writing beyond a middle school-level.


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

Detona said:


> OP is a retarded child who can't even use apostrophes correctly much less make valuable analyses of three individual skulls. This thread should be deleted and his account locked for a period of 800 years, which is the estimated time it would take his family to evolve the genes that are necessary for reading and writing beyond a middle school-level.


Ya'll just ignore this guy. He's upset because he has a Ski Slope Nasal Bridge.

Thanks to everyone that enjoys my threads.


----------



## Detona (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> Ya'll just ignore this guy. He's upset because he has a Ski Slope Nasal Bridge.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that enjoys my threads.




*crickets chirping*


----------



## Detona (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> The chin is a part of the mandible. I said Caucasian mandible is ideal, I didn't neglect it, I actually agree with you.
> 
> I went over the eyes pretty well.
> 
> ...




This idiot literally just said Africans have more convex faces than white people.

No dummy, African faces are essentially concave.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 19, 2022)

race is a social construct


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> race is a social construct


Kinda lol.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yea, a flatter maxilla will decrease convexity of the side profile, creating a more masculine face.
> 
> Less convexity allows the chin to have addiontal psudeo projection, just like superman. Even if his chin was the same size, it would look less projected with a more forward maxilla.
> 
> ...


idk man I have an 8.4cm ramus and a flattish midface and I think i'd make the trade for underreye support...


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

Detona said:


> This idiot literally just said Africans have more convex faces than white people.
> 
> No dummy, African faces are essentially concave.










Henry Cavill's Facial Convexity is Lower than the absolute random and recessed African Man you pulled to prove your point.

Keep Barking for me.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> idk man I have an 8.4cm ramus and a flattish midface and I think i'd make the trade for underreye support...


Hmm, I don't think I'd do that. You don't want to look like stallone.

Also, Lundgrens Ramus is probably 75mm, a Ramus at 8.4cm has never been recorded.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> Hmm, I don't think I'd do that. You don't want to look like stallone.
> 
> Also, Lundgrens Ramus is probably 75mm, a Ramus at 8.4cm has never been recorded.


ye i measured it again, it's like 8cm. Round down a bit ig.


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> ye i measured it again, it's like 8cm. Round down a bit ig.


Yea, he honestly probably had the tallest ramus in human history.


----------



## Detona (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> View attachment 1551454
> View attachment 1551455
> 
> Henry Cavill's Facial Convexity is Lower than the absolute random and recessed African Man you pulled to prove your point.
> ...




What a moron.

You don't know how to measure facial convexity. You just proved my point for me. Look at the blue line. Cavill's nasal bone goes past it, the black guy's nasal bone is a quarter of an inch behind it. That's the definition of midfacial concavity. Nobody measures facial prognathism from the fucking menton That's alveolar prognathism, not facial convexity.


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

Detona said:


> What a moron.
> 
> You don't know how to measure facial convexity. You just proved my point for me. Look at the blue line. Cavill's nasal bone touches it, the black guy's nasal bone is a solid inch behind it. That's the definition of midfacial concavity. Nobody measures facial prognathism from the fucking lips. That's alveolar prognathism, not facial convexity.


KEEEEEP BARKINGGGGGGG. No way you're that blind to see the lines rest on the Glabella & Chin.


----------



## Detona (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> KEEEEEP BARKINGGGGGGG. No way you're that blind to see the lines rest on the Glabella & Chin.
> View attachment 1551467




Source: an Indian's basement.

The "total facial convexity" criterion on this fake chart is closer to what actual facial convexity is. Cavill beats black dude on it.


----------



## Detona (Feb 19, 2022)

Daily reminder what the ACTUAL facial convexity measurement is, you fucking faggot child who thinks Google made him an expert:


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

Detona said:


> Source: an Indian's basement.
> 
> The "total facial convexity" criterion on this fake chart is closer to what actual facial convexity is. Cavill beats black dude on it.


HAHAHHAHAH YOU'RE DUMBER THAN I THOUGHT.

EVEN WITHOUT THE DAMN PROTRACTOR, ANYONE CAN SEE CAVILL HAS A RELATIVELY FLAT SIDE PROFILE.

175 deg is FLATTER than 164 deg.

NOW TO PROVE YOU WRONG AGAIN.








147.8 vs 143.9 

Leave my thread.


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

Detona said:


> Daily reminder what the ACTUAL facial convexity measurement is, you fucking faggot child who thinks Google made him an expert:


LINKS A MIKE MEW VIDEO MADE FOR AUTISTS.

THIS GUY LITERALLY GOT HIS DEGREE TAKEN AWAY FOR THE LIES HE SPREADS.


----------



## Detona (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> HAHAHHAHAH YOU'RE DUMBER THAN I THOUGHT.
> 
> EVEN WITHOUT THE DAMN PROTRACTOR, ANYONE CAN SEE CAVILL HAS A RELATIVELY FLAT SIDE PROFILE.
> 
> ...





I can't believe this dumbass doesn't realize he's using a circular contractor and not a semi-circular one. Way to prove my point*, moron*, Cavill has the more convex face.


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

Detona said:


> I can't believe this dumbass doesn't realize he's using a circular contractor and not a semi-circular one. Way to prove my point*, moron*, Cavill has the more convex face.


After this reply, I officially believe you're engaging in satire.

Thank you for bumping this thread, I appreciate it.


----------



## Detona (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> After this reply, I officially believe you're engaging in satire.
> 
> Thank you for bumping this thread, I appreciate it.






This idiot doesn't realize he doesn't know how to read a circular contractor.


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

Detona said:


> This idiot doesn't realize he doesn't know how to read a circular contractor.


bump.


----------



## Detona (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> LINKS A MIKE MEW VIDEO MADE FOR AUTISTS.
> 
> THIS GUY LITERALLY GOT HIS DEGREE TAKEN AWAY FOR THE LIES HE SPREADS.



More fucking stupidity.

Mike Mew has never had his degree "taken away". You're thinking of John Mew, who is Mike Mew's 91 year old father. John Mew did have his degree revoked, Mike Mew never has.










How Two British Orthodontists Became Celebrities to Incels (Published 2020)


The Mews, a father-son team of orthodontists, have an unusual theory about the source of crooked teeth — one that has earned them a following in some of the darker corners of the internet.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

Detona said:


> More fucking stupidity.
> 
> Mike Mew has never had his degree "taken away". You're thinking of John Mew, who is Mike Mew's 91 year old father. John Mew did have his degree revoked, Mike Mew never has.
> 
> ...


bump.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> bump.


I invited you to a conversation to assess my skull


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> I invited you to a conversation to assess my skull


Alright, I'll take a look.


----------



## shave (Feb 24, 2022)

so if the perfect man a mulatto ?


----------



## dracoreptile (Mar 2, 2022)

Perfect skull (bone) with 4/10 soft features = 9psl



She browses looksmax btw and is softmaxxing I've been told by my bro Joshua


----------



## dracoreptile (Mar 2, 2022)

*WHITE + ASIAN = PSL 7 MINIMUM TO PSL 8 WITHOUT MAKEUP THEN PSL 10 WITH MAKEUP GIVE UP NON-WASIANS OLIVIA RODRIGO MOGS YOU TO UTTER SUICIDE*


----------



## WenomWenom (Mar 3, 2022)

I feel I have too much forward growth which is not good. also according to your analysis I probably do not have a very Caucasian skull but more like a mix of those three. could you share your wisdom with me?

also I have inward jaw gonions, would correcting them be a priority or is there any worse flaw?


----------



## Deleted member 17201 (Mar 18, 2022)

Rereading this (DNRD'd earlier) and while I know I'm too knee-deep into abo/American memes on this forum I suddenly got hit by the worst bout of depression possible

Jfc. They really are gone. Jesus Christ, RIP androphiliac sexuality 😢😢

Is it even possible for women to be attracted to men now? Androphiliac sexuality is now irrevocably fucked


----------



## Korea (Mar 18, 2022)

AyyazWaseemJamshed said:


> Rereading this (DNRD'd earlier) and while I know I'm too knee-deep into abo/American memes on this forum I suddenly got hit by the worst bout of depression possible
> 
> Jfc. They really are gone. Jesus Christ, RIP androphiliac sexuality 😢😢
> 
> Is it even possible for women to be attracted to men now? Androphiliac sexuality is now irrevocably fucked


They gone as hell bro 😢😢😢.


----------



## Deleted member 17201 (Mar 18, 2022)

Korea said:


> They gone as hell bro 😢😢😢.


Genetic engineering better bring them back or its over for women and their sexuality

All their hard work hypergamy maxing down the shitter the moment Columbus went west.


----------



## Deleted member 17201 (Mar 18, 2022)

Korea said:


> They gone as hell bro 😢😢😢.


Also Korea you were previously sperging for black men here: https://looksmax.org/threads/r-amiugly-degeneracy.458248/page-2#post-7555157 but go completely against that idea in other posts where you roasted their skulls and noses and stuff. Elab


----------



## Korea (Mar 18, 2022)

AyyazWaseemJamshed said:


> Also Korea you were previously sperging for black men here: https://looksmax.org/threads/r-amiugly-degeneracy.458248/page-2#post-7555157 but go completely against that idea in other posts where you roasted their skulls and noses and stuff. Elab


It's because you TOTALLY missed the point of that thread.

The thread was about people giving truecels advice like "Get a Haircut" "You look unkempt, try taking a shower".

I have no idea how you thought it was a race war thread.


----------



## Deleted member 17201 (Mar 18, 2022)

Korea said:


> It's because you TOTALLY missed the point of that thread.
> 
> The thread was about people giving truecels advice like "Get a Haircut" "You look unkempt, try taking a shower".
> 
> I have no idea how you thought it was a race war thread.


But are black men subhuman or not?


----------



## Korea (Mar 18, 2022)

AyyazWaseemJamshed said:


> But are black men subhuman or not?


Each race can be subhuman lol.


----------



## Sabaen (Mar 18, 2022)

What about the North east Africans or Horn of Africans who have aquiline noses , I've always wondered this , they tend to live in arid deserts so if wider noses are adapted to heat why don't Arabs and horn of Africans have wider noses , considering they live in deserts. 







View attachment horn of african.webp


----------



## Sabaen (Mar 18, 2022)

Guys look at what I found , apparently back in the day they considered pretty much everyone as Caucasian due to their skulls....


----------



## Korea (Mar 18, 2022)

Sabaen said:


> What about the North east Africans or Horn of Africans who have aquiline noses , I've always wondered this , they tend to live in arid deserts so if wider noses are adapted to heat why don't Arabs and horn of Africans have wider noses , considering they live in deserts.
> 
> View attachment 1595818
> View attachment 1595820
> View attachment 1595823


There's Arid Skulls & Tropical.

Arid Skulls have a lot of similarites with cold adapted skulls (dunno how, that's just how science works I guess).

Tropical Skulls are the ones that tend tohave the wider noses.


----------



## Sabaen (Mar 18, 2022)

Korea said:


> There's Arid Skulls & Tropical.
> 
> Arid Skulls have a lot of similarites with cold adapted skulls (dunno how, that's just how science works I guess).
> 
> Tropical Skulls are the ones that tend tohave the wider noses.



That makes a lot sense because I was thinking about Africans who live in the 'jungle' environments or as you put it tropical areas and they are linked to say southeast Asians like the Filipinos or Indonesians who have mongoloid skulls but also flatter and wider noses. Curious as to why tropical regions produce such traits.


----------



## Racky (Mar 23, 2022)

Sabaen said:


> That makes a lot sense because I was thinking about Africans who live in the 'jungle' environments or as you put it tropical areas and they are linked to say southeast Asians like the Filipinos or Indonesians who have mongoloid skulls but also flatter and wider noses. Curious as to why tropical regions produce such traits.


Some native Americans too.
Reminds me of how Afrocentrics online inspired by Ivan Van Sertima claim the Olmecs were black because their sculptures had wide noses 








When in reality the natives of the region naturally have wide noses and thick lips as well, likely as an adaptation to a tropical climate :










Sabaen said:


> 'jungle' environments or as you put it tropical areas


"tropical" != "jungle". Equating the two create misconceptions.
Vast majority of Africans live and evolved in savanna/grassland environments that are tropical but typically dry and too sparse to be considered "jungles", a term used for dense rain-forests only found in parts of the continent despite popular beliefs. Map is not perfect but :


----------



## Sabaen (Mar 24, 2022)

Racky said:


> Some native Americans too.
> Reminds me of how Afrocentrics online inspired by Ivan Van Sertima claim the Olmecs were black because their sculptures had wide noses
> View attachment 1602780
> View attachment 1602781
> ...



Yeah you're right! i shouldn't conflate the two however initial observation stands. And Afrocentrics are retarded


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Mar 24, 2022)

@Korea I had a question for you







Is there anything besides nasal width and lip height that’s making him not look fully white?

Imo there’s still something holding him back even in my morph from being fully white passing but I can’t put my finger on it. In that if someone showed me the morphed my mind would jump to lightskin and not white.


----------



## Korea (Mar 24, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> @Korea I had a question for you
> 
> View attachment 1604552
> View attachment 1604560
> ...


His brows are very high set, which is common in African Americans.

His temples are wide, he lacks undereye support a normal causcasian would have.

He has full radial nostril show, which isn't really unfluenced by the width, but the shape of the nose.

His chin is reccessed. Browridge 404. His ESR is higher than the average Caucasian too.

That's all I can think off of the top of my head.


----------



## krisal (Sep 23, 2022)

So should i start chewing like drago


----------

